# Bering Casinos Cigar Review - Ehhh...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Mostly bland and boring. There is a hint of flavor, maybe vanilla or cherry. The cigar burns quick and uneven. As others have said, use on the golf...

Read the full review here: Bering Casinos Cigar Review - Ehhh...


----------

